# Need some help



## garrisons (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey y'all, I need some help if someone is willing to lie to someone for me so I can leave


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Nov 1, 2017)

If you want someone to help you, you're gonna have to give us some more details. Who, what, where, when, why, and how?


----------



## garrisons (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm sorry about that but I don't need any help now.


----------

